# Frederick,Md. casual herf...



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I will host a casual herf at my place this weekend or next depending on when or if anybody gets back to me. I've heard from clampdown, he sounds ready for anything. If he is the only one, I'm ready(he could not make NOVA)with lots of yummy smokes...Dave


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

We have some takers!
clampdown
pitdog
Hoasup
It will be saturday Aug. 12 time TBA! It'll be great to herf with you guys again!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Crap guys I just found out the 12th is not good! So how about the 19th? PMs have been sent! Sorry for the mixup...Dave


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I have to make up for missing the NOVA herf. Count me in.


----------



## Hoasup (Apr 17, 2006)

The 19th is good for me, see y'all then. :w


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Dagnabit! The 19th is the weekend of the Shack Herf II!

Would love to meet some BOTLs here locally (I'm in NOVA). I will try to make it the next time...

Enjoy!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Any word on next week? I think I am going to the Nats game on saturday, my wife just informed me we got great seats that are free through her work.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Ignore that, the baseball game is next Sunday. Saturday looks open to me.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

The 19th seem solid herfers. Tim, RGD is trying to get somethig going in Sept. Keep checking back. Details for the 19th will follow...Dave


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> The 19th seem solid herfers. Tim, RGD is trying to get somethig going in Sept. Keep checking back. Details for the 19th will follow...Dave


:hn regret to inform you Dave that I will not be in attendance for your CH, as I will be down Miami way at HERF LT, but I did give your number to a friend who is in DC area this weekend to attend as my proxy. Happy HERF'n
:sl


----------

